

Boxee iPhone remote app available on the App Store - jpendry
http://blog.boxee.tv/2009/03/15/boxee-iphone-remote-app-available-on-the-app-store/

======
moe
And how is this news? Looks like an ad to me...

------
cookiecaper
Looks cool, but I would feel a lot happier about Boxee if they made it
possible to compile on 64-bit/non-Ubuntu platforms without lots of patches and
frustration. I even installed an Ubuntu VM just to use Boxee, but it runs like
crap in VirtualBox (the rest of the virtualized Ubuntu install is fine). ;(

